# The zero s mountain bike should be allowed on Non motorized trails.



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have to twist the throttle so it requires human power to move. I should and will ride it anywhere I want to because it's quiet and my leg hurts sometime.
Man is fun earning the climbs and bombing down single track.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Weight and speed?


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

Wrong, the throttle needs to be pedal activated... it's all in the way the throttle is activated that makes the difference. 

Throttle twist activated = moto bike... Throttle Pedal activated = e-bike...


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Lemonaid said:


> Wrong, the throttle needs to be pedal activated... it's all in the way the throttle is activated that makes the difference.
> 
> Throttle twist activated = moto bike... Throttle Pedal activated = e-bike...


So if I move the throttle to the foot peg I'm all good? That's easy to do. I can put a pressure sensors in the pegs so the harder i push with my feet the faster I go.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

alexbn921 said:


> So if I move the throttle to the foot peg I'm all good? That's easy to do. I can put a pressure sensors in the pegs so the harder i push with my feet the faster I go.


You could, but thats not considered "pedaling"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

PinoyMTBer said:


> You could, but thats not considered "pedaling"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Sure you can make it partially pedal driven to drive away the skeptics. Then add features like cruise to make just like a moto bike.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Would it be a bicycle if I put Vestigial pedals on it? I really want to ride up the flow trail at demo and this would be perfect.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

alexbn921 said:


> Would it be a bicycle if I put Vestigial pedals on it? I really want to ride up the flow trail at demo and this would be perfect.
> View attachment 1157702


That looks like a fun bike to ride! But climbing Demo Flow with it wont be fun, you'll have more fun climbing STP's Rocky Ridge...which is a 2way trail...Demo flow is DH only, if you climb it on any bike...you'll be that jerk everyone fears...good thing you don't like ebikes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

PinoyMTBer said:


> That looks like a fun bike to ride! But climbing Demo Flow with it wont be fun, you'll have more fun climbing STP's Rocky Ridge...which is a 2way trail...Demo flow is DH only, if you climb it on any bike...you'll be that jerk everyone fears...good thing you don't like ebikes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'll post a video of the giant smile on my face as I race uphill at record speed.
I actually have an ebike and built ones for my parents too. So not a hater. I'm fully aware of how capable they can be.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

alexbn921 said:


> Would it be a bicycle if I put Vestigial pedals on it? I really want to ride up the flow trail at demo and this would be perfect.
> View attachment 1157702


That bike would be great going up, but going downhill on the flow trail with a 25lb+ rear hub would kinda suck. I don't think these bikes can spin their motors slowly enough to navigate around the really tight turns and your definitely not pedaling this uphill, but I've never ridden this bike so I'm uncertain.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Coming to a trail near you soon.


----------

